# Importing from Russia



## happycat12

Hi,

Does anyone have any experience regarding importing a cat from Russia into the UK and the cost. I am asking here on behalf of my friend (internet phobic!!) and she is planning to import a queen for her breeding programme from Russia but has been quoted approx 800 - 1000 euros by the breeder, however, another breeder she is friendly with has said around 450 euros. Has anyone imported from Russia and / or knows the rough cost? Thanks!


----------



## OrientalSlave

Be very, very careful. There are some lovely cats there but some awful breeders as well. 450 euros sounds very to cheap for cat or transport. Sue Yates of tosuda is on Facebook and is a courier, she is well worth asking about breeders , transport etc.

What breed btw?


----------



## happycat12

Fantastic, thank you. It's Siberian cats. The breeder has world champions, all health tests and very big on show scene so seem genuine... but how do you know the kitten will actually arrive? Guess he has to figure that out...


----------



## OrientalSlave

He needs to talk to other breeders who have imported Siberians, strongly suggest he talks to sue, and there are quite a few Facebook groups. Google will probably help as well.


----------



## happycat12

Thanks. Yes, he hasn't managed to find anyone who has done it recently. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## gskinner123

I would second the recommendation for Sue and add to the 'be careful'. Finding the right breeder aside, travel arrangements can be relatively simple. Most breeders I know have the cat flown from Russia to Paris or Brussels - on most Russian airlines the cat may travel as hand luggage in the cabin with whomever is accompanying the cat. Some then chose to collect the cat themselves from Paris/Brussels by road/ferry/Eurotunnel or send a UK courier to collect.

Most problems arise as a result of the cat's breeder failing to use a proper, registered courier. There are many people who operate 'under the radar' as couriers who are willing to undertake flights from (most usually) Russia and there is often temptation to use them as they are cheap but things can and do go badly wrong. I've known three breeders lose out very badly in these circumstances. The last just recently who was told by customs at a UK airport that her courier (arranged by the breeder in Russia) had no courier licence, was being refused entry and being put back on a return flight with the cat. Terribly stressful for the kitten and my friend lost all her money she had paid for the kitten plus the travel costs when the breeder blamed the courier and refused to reimburse her.

For me, the biggest downside would be buying a kitten I had never seen from a breeder I had never met. I just couldn't do it.


----------



## happycat12

Thank you, all passed on. It's hard as there are just not the Siberian lines in the uk so importing is the only way apparently. Have passed on Sues details which will be a a great help. He knows the lines and types so I guess will have an idea about the kitten as well as photos and videos. Thanks again.


----------



## happycat12

Thanks again for all the advice everyone. I just spoke with my friend and he is not going ahead with the original kitten as the studs mother is also the mother of the kittens so it is a mother son mating if that makes sense. I don't know about breeding but he is looking at another kitten.


----------



## happycat12

Also, he has been told different ages for shipping of the kittens. I thought it was 16 weeks as they have to have a rabies vaccine but some breeders are saying they can ship from 13 weeks. I think the whole thing is a can of worms and he shouldn't go ahead but what do I know......!


----------



## spotty cats

You can give the rabies vacc at 12 weeks, though I wait a few weeks after their second vacc.
For a short flight leaving at 13 weeks wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## happycat12

I thought they had to wait 21 days after vaccination though?


----------



## spotty cats

No idea for the UK.
Could be they are doing the rabies younger in that case or don't know the rules for the uk


----------



## WillF1

Hi, 

Did your friend end up getting a Siberian cat imported from Russia? As I am looking at one at the moment and could also use some advice on it.

Thanks
Will


----------



## Tigermoon

WillF1 said:


> As I am looking at one at the moment and could also use some advice on it.


The OP has not been on the forum for a while now. What sort of advice are you looking for?


----------



## WillF1

Hi, 

Just similar advice really. I’ve never imported a cat before and more cautious with it being Russia. 

Thanks


----------



## Rufus15

You should be cautious at all times when importing. Kittens need to have their rabies vaccine and wait 21 days, and then be tested for a rabies negative result. Only then can they be imported into the UK, and they can't be flown into the UK in the cabin, they need to go in the hold.

Again, get some advice from breeders who have done it before, and recommendations.


----------



## WillF1

Thanks - Yes that’s what I’m hoping to find, someone who’s done it already


----------



## Tigermoon

WillF1 said:


> Just similar advice really. I've never imported a cat before and more cautious with it being Russia.


I'm assuming you are in the UK. This website tells you all you need to know about bringing a cat into the UK https://www.gov.uk/take-pet-abroad However bare in mind that because Russia is not in the EU and is classed as a 'Listed Country' you need extra paperwork in order to bring the cat into the UK. If you do not get this paperwork in place prior to importing the cat will end up in quarantine, and you will face a hefty bill.


Rufus15 said:


> Kittens need to have their rabies vaccine and wait 21 days, and then be tested for a rabies negative result.


Not quite correct. You must wait 21 days after the rabies vaccination before bringing your pet to the UK from an EU or Listed Country, there is no requirement for a blood test unless the kitten is coming from an unlisted country. The kitten MUST be at least 12 weeks old before it has the rabies vaccination so won't be able to travel until it is at least 15 weeks old.

@WillF1 Importing is a tricky business and is fraught with difficulty and danger. You could end up losing a huge amount of money. You must check the breeder out very, very carefully. Ideally get recommendations when seeking a breeder to contact. You will need to build up trust between you and the breeder as it is unlikely you will be able to visit them first. In my experience, breeders outside of the UK want quick decisions and the kittens are often quite young when offered up for sale. If you are buying a pet I suggest you think again and buy in the UK. If you are a breeder, set up contacts and ask around your breeding community for advice and links to others. You as the buyer are responsible for arranging the transport to get the kitten to your home, that means booking flights/couriers etc. I have imported twice now and on each occasion it has cost me roughly three times what it would to buy the equivalent kitten in the UK.


----------



## WillF1

Thanks - she is for breeding and she’s a year and 7 months. So not a kitten any longer. She won’t be flown straight into the Uk she will be flown to Paris or another city, then by car from there.


----------



## Tigermoon

WillF1 said:


> Thanks - she is for breeding and she's a year and 7 months. So not a kitten any longer. She won't be flown straight into the Uk she will be flown to Paris or another city, then by car from there.


If she's already vaccinated for Rabies it's probably up to date (you'll need to check this). If not it'll need to be done then wait 21 days before travelling so she can pass through the animal check-in gate at the port.


----------



## WillF1

I will double check this


----------



## OrientalSlave

Be very, very careful. I know of several Russian imports where the cat arrived but was nothing like it's photo. You seem to be in the UK, what breed are you looking at importing? Employing a good courier will take some of the stress out.


----------



## WillF1

Really? It was the same breed Siberian. Yes I’m in Manchester


----------



## Vantuuz

I just imported from Russia.
The main thing is to really trust the breeder, its not easy to knock on their door if you have sent payment and haven't received the cat at the end of the day.. And I have heard horror stories when cats are not as per photos or even worse - arrive sick..
And next one is to find a reliable courier. Our lady flew to Russia, picked up the cat, flew back (cat on plane not in cargo). Went through Germany customs, there made EU passport and with car drove here. Photo updates on my Whatsupp regularly. I received my lad with Russian passport, health certificate (needed to enter EU) and EU passport.
Your breeder should now where to find a good courier, if not, PM me, I will give you few contact details..


----------



## WillF1

She says she has a courier and I’ve expressed my concerns to her. She has said to me don’t worry as she has sent kittens to Europe many times with this courier. Would I be asking her to get the courier to give me regular updates on their way?

Thanks


----------



## Vantuuz

Well as far as you can check reviews on the courier it should be fine.
I didn't pick one myself, my breeder advised that she has a courier, I did check feedback about her and was happy.
Usually good couriers send you updates without asking..

Are you in Facebook?


----------



## WillF1

I am on Facebook. This is where I found the breeder. I’m just wary of sending a thousand pounds and receiving no cat. The woman has a website as well as Facebook profile, she seems to show a lot of cats from what I can see on her Facebook. She does seem genuine but of course there are scammers out there.


----------



## Vantuuz

I have sent you PM


----------



## Emma C M

Hi I am looking at similar, can you Pm me, would like to know who you used? thank you


----------



## Acissej

Hi! I am new to the forum but have spent a VERY long time looking for a siberian baby! Please could you PM me about your import as this is something I would look to do! 

Thank you and look forward to hearing from you


----------



## Vantuuz

@Accisej
I did indeed import from Russia, but not a Siberian  I did share with my experience with paperwork needed etc when importing from there.


----------



## Lady Angel

Hello Iam new to this site
I am also in this predicament to import a Burmese Boy from Russia also from Facebook .
The boy who is 6mths When asked if health test done she said she needs to do as dad neg mum not tested so will test boy .so results 21days 
She has sent me a contract ask me to sign and pay 500e deposit a 3rd if the price. And in contract says collect by 15th aug ! 
Would you think this was correct procedure ?


----------



## WillF1

Lady Angel said:


> Hello Iam new to this site
> I am also in this predicament to import a Burmese Boy from Russia also from Facebook .
> The boy who is 6mths When asked if health test done she said she needs to do as dad neg mum not tested so will test boy .so results 21days
> She has sent me a contract ask me to sign and pay 500e deposit a 3rd if the price. And in contract says collect by 15th aug !
> Would you think this was correct procedure ?


I have imported a few Siberian's now from Russia and Poland and have signed similar contracts with deposits


----------



## Lady Angel

Thanks I do appreciate fully , but before he has been confirmed negative ! Or is that usual I would have thought the mum would have naturally been tested prior to breeding from her ! As said all new to me and feel a bit pressured . 
I worry if neg I will have problems getting refund . And would have arranged transport prior to the results .


----------



## Vantuuz

I would not pay a deposit before kittens get tested negative. It is not very good sign that you get a pressure to commit to buy a kitten before tests.


----------



## WillF1

Lady Angel said:


> Thanks I do appreciate fully , but before he has been confirmed negative ! Or is that usual I would have thought the mum would have naturally been tested prior to breeding from her ! As said all new to me and feel a bit pressured .
> I worry if neg I will have problems getting refund . And would have arranged transport prior to the results .


Ahh yes- sorry I thought you meant the deposit and collection date. Both parents were tested with all of mine. If you feel pressured then I wouldn't go through with it


----------



## OrientalSlave

Have you thought about talking to Chrissie Russell of Ayshazan cats? She and some friends are running a very interesting program using some native Thai-born cats to widen the gene pool. She's in the UK and (I believe) trustworthy. She also has contacts with a few breeders outside the UK.

https://www.ayshazencats.com


----------



## Tigermoon

Chrissy Russell is also on this forum, although I don't know how often she visits. @Aysha-Zen


----------



## OrientalSlave

Tigermoon said:


> Chrissy Russell is also on this forum, although I don't know how often she visits. @Aysha-Zen


Of course she is, had forgotten that, but I think not often is the answer. If you want to contact her her website has the information you need. She is on Facebook and there is a relevant FB group as well.


----------



## Psygon

OrientalSlave said:


> Have you thought about talking to Chrissie Russell of Ayshazan cats? She and some friends are running a very interesting program using some native Thai-born cats to widen the gene pool. She's in the UK and (I believe) trustworthy. She also has contacts with a few breeders outside the UK.
> 
> https://www.ayshazencats.com


Some of her imported thai cats are simply stunning...


----------



## Lady Angel

Following on . Importing Cat to UK 
Can any one advise me of the correct paperwork and procedure importing a cat from Russia to Brussels via plane and by Car Dunkerk or Calais crossing into UK 

Just need to double check everything please


----------



## OrientalSlave

It's all on the DEFRA site.

https://www.gov.uk/take-pet-abroad

Also check the pedigree very carefully to make sure it's compliant with the policy of whoever you are going to register the cat with.


----------



## Torin.

I'm intrigued as to why we currently have a thread about importing cats from Russia and one about importing dogs from Russia. Is it particularly difficult to import animals from Russia or something?


----------



## Tigermoon

Torin. said:


> I'm intrigued as to why we currently have a thread about importing cats from Russia and one about importing dogs from Russia. Is it particularly difficult to import animals from Russia or something?


Yes there are extra rules to import from Russia.


----------



## Rufus15

Torin. said:


> I'm intrigued as to why we currently have a thread about importing cats from Russia and one about importing dogs from Russia. Is it particularly difficult to import animals from Russia or something?


I believe you can't fly animals out of Russia. They have to be driven, and then either flown from a European airport to France and then ferry from Calais, or they have to be driven across Europe and ferry from Calais


----------



## Torin.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Lady Angel

OrientalSlave said:


> It's all on the DEFRA site.
> 
> Thank you I have looked at defra site and it's a bit confusing !
> Re Russia is it acceptable to import from without avoiding quarantine going via Brussels ?
> Just looking for advice from someone who has done this please
> 
> Thank you in advance


----------



## gskinner123

There are no special rules regarding the importation of cats from Russia apart from that, of course, an EU pet passport is not used. They need to be chipped, rabies vaccinated and wait 21 days before travel as per from an EU country with a passport. The cat may also happen to have a Russian issued passport in with its paperwork and the new owner may have this changed into an EU passport with their vet- only necessary if the owner thinks they will travel into the EU in future with the cat.

Instead, they require a veterinary issued Third Country Health Certificate which records all of this information and is issued no more than 10 days prior to travel. The key to the Certificate is getting it correctly completed; as a pet courier (around three quarters of the cats we transport come from Russia) we see many, many certificates that are incorrect (fortunately via a request for a photo of the form a few days prior to travel). Mistakes tend not to be picked up at whichever non-UK EU airport the cat lands at - but believe me, if there is so much as the tiniest, simplest of errors, even a spelling error which are common with the language barrier, it will be picked up at the Animal Reception Centre at the port/Calais Eurotunnel and the cat WILL be refused travel into the UK.

Cats can of course fly out of Russia. They may fly directly into the UK but only when travelling as air freight. The choice of most people is to have the cat flown (with a courier, in the cabin) to Paris/Brussels/Schipol and then onward travel by road into the UK.


----------



## Lady Angel

gskinner123 said:


> There are no special rules regarding the importation of cats from Russia apart from that, of course, an EU pet passport is not used. They need to be chipped, rabies vaccinated and wait 21 days before travel as per from an EU country with a passport. The cat may also happen to have a Russian issued passport in with its paperwork and the new owner may have this changed into an EU passport with their vet- only necessary if the owner thinks they will travel into the EU in future with the cat.
> 
> Instead, they require a veterinary issued Third Country Health Certificate which records all of this information and is issued no more than 10 days prior to travel. The key to the Certificate is getting it correctly completed; as a pet courier (around three quarters of the cats we transport come from Russia) we see many, many certificates that are incorrect (fortunately via a request for a photo of the form a few days prior to travel). Mistakes tend not to be picked up at whichever non-UK EU airport the cat lands at - but believe me, if there is so much as the tiniest, simplest of errors, even a spelling error which are common with the language barrier, it will be picked up at the Animal Reception Centre at the port/Calais Eurotunnel and the cat WILL be refused travel into the UK.
> 
> Cats can of course fly out of Russia. They may fly directly into the UK but only when travelling as air freight. The choice of most people is to have the cat flown (with a courier, in the cabin) to Paris/Brussels/Schipol and then onward travel by road into the UK.


Thank you very much , What courier company are you and do you have a contact please .


----------



## gskinner123

Lady Angel said:


> Thank you very much , What courier company are you and do you have a contact please .


You are welcome to private message me here and I will give you our web address.


----------



## Lady Angel

gskinner123 said:


> You are welcome to private message me here and I will give you our web address.


Hi again excuse me I can't see where to message you
Could you message me 1st please thank you x


----------



## gskinner123

Hello, I have sent you a message. I rarely use the messaging system on here either but I think if you look top/right hand of the page when you are logged into Petforums you will see an envelope icon and this should take you to your messages page.


----------



## Deniz

Hello gskinner123,
I would like to send you a message but don’t know how  I need help/advice how to import a puppy from Saint Petersburg, Russia.
Please get back to me,
Thanks x


----------



## OrientalSlave

@gskinner123 there is someone trying to contact you


----------



## gskinner123

Thanks, OrientalSlave!


----------



## gskinner123

Hi Deniz,

I have private messaged you but I guess if you're not sure how to message, you may not see it! Messages icon is top right hand of your Petforums page.


----------



## SuboJvR

gskinner123 said:


> There are no special rules regarding the importation of cats from Russia apart from that, of course, an EU pet passport is not used. They need to be chipped, rabies vaccinated and wait 21 days before travel as per from an EU country with a passport. The cat may also happen to have a Russian issued passport in with its paperwork and the new owner may have this changed into an EU passport with their vet- only necessary if the owner thinks they will travel into the EU in future with the cat.
> 
> Instead, they require a veterinary issued Third Country Health Certificate which records all of this information and is issued no more than 10 days prior to travel. The key to the Certificate is getting it correctly completed; as a pet courier (around three quarters of the cats we transport come from Russia) we see many, many certificates that are incorrect (fortunately via a request for a photo of the form a few days prior to travel). Mistakes tend not to be picked up at whichever non-UK EU airport the cat lands at - but believe me, if there is so much as the tiniest, simplest of errors, even a spelling error which are common with the language barrier, it will be picked up at the Animal Reception Centre at the port/Calais Eurotunnel and the cat WILL be refused travel into the UK.
> 
> Cats can of course fly out of Russia. They may fly directly into the UK but only when travelling as air freight. The choice of most people is to have the cat flown (with a courier, in the cabin) to Paris/Brussels/Schipol and then onward travel by road into the UK.


A new colleague of mine has moved to the UK and wants to bring his cat over, who currently resides in eastern Russia. He's tentatively thinking of a road trip next summer, but I suppose the quickest/easier option would be to fly into Paris/Brussels etc and then drive from there? Potentially he could fly from Russia into say Paris and be met in France by someone with a car... his wife could do that?

Bless him he had me and my friend going on about our kitties and then it turned out he was also a completely soppy cat man missing his baby!


----------



## Hollyt60

gskinner123 said:


> I would second the recommendation for Sue and add to the 'be careful'. Finding the right breeder aside, travel arrangements can be relatively simple. Most breeders I know have the cat flown from Russia to Paris or Brussels - on most Russian airlines the cat may travel as hand luggage in the cabin with whomever is accompanying the cat. Some then chose to collect the cat themselves from Paris/Brussels by road/ferry/Eurotunnel or send a UK courier to collect.
> 
> Most problems arise as a result of the cat's breeder failing to use a proper, registered courier. There are many people who operate 'under the radar' as couriers who are willing to undertake flights from (most usually) Russia and there is often temptation to use them as they are cheap but things can and do go badly wrong. I've known three breeders lose out very badly in these circumstances. The last just recently who was told by customs at a UK airport that her courier (arranged by the breeder in Russia) had no courier licence, was being refused entry and being put back on a return flight with the cat. Terribly stressful for the kitten and my friend lost all her money she had paid for the kitten plus the travel costs when the breeder blamed the courier and refused to reimburse her.
> 
> For me, the biggest downside would be buying a kitten I had never seen from a breeder I had never met. I just couldn't do it.


Hello, I've been trying to find Sue Yates on facebook and am struggling, could anyone help? I'm also trying to import a kitten from Russia (Main Coon) and am very nervous so want to ensure I've taken all necessary precautions. Thanks!


----------



## OrientalSlave

https://www.facebook.com/sensaysue


----------



## JDianeC

Has anyone recently imported Siberian cats from Russia for breeding? I am in Derbyshire and would really appreciate any contacts/recommendations for breeders and couriers.


----------



## Alice D

Hello. We had a beautiful Siberian boy who was an ex stud and retired then sold on as a pet then sadly rehome as he didn't like his owners dogs. He's very badly missed! He was imported from Russia and then to Holland where he had his passport. His breeder went to purchase him and brought him Back herself.
I do sometimes question wether it is kind to put a cat through this journey that a lot of people would baulk at?


----------



## Alice D

Forgot to add that we had to have him put to sleep because of acute kidney failure. We miss him terribly the most beautiful natured cat you could wish for. They are certainly very lovely cats


----------



## Rufus15

Cats travel all over the world quite well, they're better travellers than we give them credit for provided they're socialised well in preparation


----------



## Kaz3017

WillF1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just similar advice really. I've never imported a cat before and more cautious with it being Russia.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, I'm now looking to do the same, did you manage to import a Siberian cat from Russia? Could you let me know how you went about this please as I'm desperate for a Siberian cat. Thank you


----------



## OrientalSlave

Kaz3017 said:


> Hi, I'm now looking to do the same, did you manage to import a Siberian cat from Russia? Could you let me know how you went about this please as I'm desperate for a Siberian cat. Thank you


Unless you are already a breeder I'd strongly recommend against importing. It's very expensive and it's an easy way for people to get scammed. People who get cats in a hurry also are relatively easily scammed.

As far as I can tell, there is one GCCF affiliated club in the UK. I'd start by phoning all the breeders near enough to me. They may well not have kittens at present - none are listed - but getting in touch with them and finding out if they run a waiting list or if you need to keep an eye on their website won't go amiss.

https://www.thesiberiancatclub.co.uk/

There are also Facebook groups but be very careful - I'm sure people are as happy to pass off an unregistered fluffy tabby moggie as a Siberian as a Maine Coon. Suggest you read the stickies above about buying a pedigree and what the papers should be like.


----------



## Andrea Ferguson

Kaz3017 said:


> Hi, I'm now looking to do the same, did you manage to import a Siberian cat from Russia? Could you let me know how you went about this please as I'm desperate for a Siberian cat. Thank you


How did you get on? Did you import from Russia? I'm also looking to do the same in the future and looking for recommenced Siberian breeders if anyone has had a successful experience and can share. Many thanks


----------



## OrientalSlave

Andrea Ferguson said:


> How did you get on? Did you import from Russia? I'm also looking to do the same in the future and looking for recommenced Siberian breeders if anyone has had a successful experience and can share. Many thanks


Unless you are an experienced breeder of Siberians I'd advise most strongly against importing from anywhere. There are so many pitfalls.


----------



## OrientalSlave

Andrea Ferguson said:


> How did you get on? Did you import from Russia? I'm also looking to do the same in the future and looking for recommenced Siberian breeders if anyone has had a successful experience and can share. Many thanks


Unless you are an experienced breeder of Siberians I'd advise most strongly against importing from anywhere. There are so many pitfalls.


----------



## Andrea Ferguson

OrientalSlave said:


> Unless you are an experienced breeder of Siberians I'd advise most strongly against importing from anywhere. There are so many pitfalls.


And there lies the problem. I would like to breed Siberians and show but as I am not already established it is quite impossible to get a pedigree for breeding in the UK. Therefore, I'm looking overseas, everyone has to start somewhere and overseas is where a lot of breeders get their first sires and queens with good pedigrees. I'm doing a lot of research but personal recommendations are always good for validating what we read online as, I agree it is a risky route to take.


----------



## OrientalSlave

Andrea Ferguson said:


> And there lies the problem. I would like to breed Siberians and show but as I am not already established it is quite impossible to get a pedigree for breeding in the UK. Therefore, I'm looking overseas, everyone has to start somewhere and overseas is where a lot of breeders get their first sires and queens with good pedigrees. I'm doing a lot of research but personal recommendations are always good for validating what we read online as, I agree it is a risky route to take.


You really are going into the unknown. You can't expect a decent breeder to sell active to someone brand new with no track record at shows. Starting with a neuter from an established breeder is usually the way to get a foot in the door, or to be good friends with one.


----------



## gskinner123

I'm a long term breeder (different breed) and DEFRA licensed courier.

I understand the dilemma, especially with a fairly minority breed. I would say more than a third of the cats/kittens we bring to the UK from Eastern Europe and Russia are for new breeders.

It can work well if you are prepared to research, ask a million questions of those who have bought from a particular breeder before and bide your time. You usually need very deep pockets.

Not infrequently, it goes horribly wrong in one of a few ways. The kitten, it transpires, is not the kitten they believed they were buying; or said kitten quickly becomes unwell and/or has a 'defect' that should preclude it from being in a breeding programme; or a large non refundable deposit is required, some kind of problem occurs with the kitten (says the breeder), things spiral down from there and you have no hope of your money being returned. The latter is the most common occurrence if things are to go wrong.


----------



## Andrea Ferguson

gskinner123 said:


> I'm a long term breeder (different breed) and DEFRA licensed courier.
> 
> I understand the dilemma, especially with a fairly minority breed. I would say more than a third of the cats/kittens we bring to the UK from Eastern Europe and Russia are for new breeders.
> 
> It can work well if you are prepared to research, ask a million questions of those who have bought from a particular breeder before and bide your time. You usually need very deep pockets.
> 
> Not infrequently, it goes horribly wrong in one of a few ways. The kitten, it transpires, is not the kitten they believed they were buying; or said kitten quickly becomes unwell and/or has a 'defect' that should preclude it from being in a breeding programme; or a large non refundable deposit is required, some kind of problem occurs with the kitten (says the breeder), things spiral down from there and you have no hope of your money being returned. The latter is the most common occurrence if things are to go wrong.





gskinner123 said:


> I'm a long term breeder (different breed) and DEFRA licensed courier.
> 
> I understand the dilemma, especially with a fairly minority breed. I would say more than a third of the cats/kittens we bring to the UK from Eastern Europe and Russia are for new breeders.
> 
> It can work well if you are prepared to research, ask a million questions of those who have bought from a particular breeder before and bide your time. You usually need very deep pockets.
> 
> Not infrequently, it goes horribly wrong in one of a few ways. The kitten, it transpires, is not the kitten they believed they were buying; or said kitten quickly becomes unwell and/or has a 'defect' that should preclude it from being in a breeding programme; or a large non refundable deposit is required, some kind of problem occurs with the kitten (says the breeder), things spiral down from there and you have no hope of your money being returned. The latter is the most common occurrence if things are to go wrong.


i totally understand why a breeder would not sell an active cat to an unknown entity, rightly so. I'm in no rush and I'm researching as much as I can. I do have a neutered Siberian but she doesn't have showing qualities, she was bought solely as a pet. Showing may not even be a possibility if I don't have a cat with the right qualities but I'm looking at all avenues as I'm passionate about these cats and thankful for all advice and if anyone has bought from a particular breeder I'd be very grateful if you could let me know your experiences, either on here or by private message.


----------



## Tigermoon

As has been mentioned, importing cats is fraught with pitfalls and as someone who currently doesn't breed you are probably at more risk of being caught out than someone with a few years, and breeder friends, under their belt.

What about the breeder you got your current Siberian from? Will they not help you into the breed? That would be my first port of call tbh, rather than trying to import something when truth be told, you won't yet understand the finer points you are looking for in a quality cat. Its hard enough judging what you are getting from photos and videos when you know what you are looking for!


----------



## OrientalSlave

Tigermoon said:


> <snip>
> What about the breeder you got your current Siberian from? Will they not help you into the breed?
> <snip>


Maybe via a show quality neuter.


----------



## Andrea Ferguson

Yes all valid points, many thanks.


----------



## spotty cats

OrientalSlave said:


> You can't expect a decent breeder to sell active to someone brand new with no track record at shows. Starting with a neuter from an established breeder is usually the way to get a foot in the door, or to be good friends with one.


Agree starting with a neuter is often the best route. Best to fully learn the standard, the type of cats you want to breed, get to know all about breeding and all it entails before jumping in with multiple breeding cats - especially stud boys. A mentor is an invaluable tool.

I can't imagine why anyone would buy a breeding cat off someone they don't know, nor why one would be so willing to ship off entires to unknown new breeders with no mentor backing them.


----------



## OrientalSlave

spotty cats said:


> Agree starting with a neuter is often the best route. Best to fully learn the standard, the type of cats you want to breed, get to know all about breeding and all it entails before jumping in with multiple breeding cats - especially stud boys. A mentor is an invaluable tool.
> 
> I can't imagine why anyone would buy a breeding cat off someone they don't know, nor why one would be so willing to ship off entires to unknown new breeders with no mentor backing them.


The answer to the later is easy, ££££££


----------

